# LA PAVONI Amazon



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi guys,what you think is this a genuine seller or is a hoax?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/La-Pavoni-Professional-Lusso-Holzgriffe-Professional-PLH-Silver/dp/B00007ELSS


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

they have zero feedback - as just launched - the rest of their stock are TVs- hmmm - risky


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Thats what I was thinking too


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

If it sounds too good... etc... Caveat Emptor.


----------

